# my doorbell is buzzing like crazy



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Edited


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Looking forward to the video:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Most of those transformers will read around that voltage. The chime unit is shot, go get a new one.


----------



## wireless (Nov 2, 2006)

The chime should be controlled by a momentary switch ie doorbell button. It sounds like you have constant power to the chime.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Draw out the wiring you installed.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Disconnect the transformer, then reconnect, if doorbell dings once, its wired wrong.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe you got a buzzer instead of a bell


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

So, when it shoots out sparks, answer the door...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> So, when it shoots out sparks, answer the door...


Install an ozone alarm next to it. When the alarm goes off, answer the door.

Edit: Probably just miswired, but it could be the button is busted.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Back in the day I used to repair bell/buzzer systems in apartment buildings. Press the button in the lobby, buzzer rings up in apt, apt. renter presses button to release electric door latch. 

Those little transformers would rarely fail, you could have a stuck button for days on end and that thing would still work fine. In a 100 unit building there would be 300 sometimes unmarked wires in a 3 sf box filled with cockroaches. Fun, fun, fun


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> Back in the day I used to repair bell/buzzer systems in apartment buildings. Press the button in the lobby, buzzer rings up in apt, apt. renter presses button to release electric door latch.
> 
> Those little transformers would rarely fail, you could have a stuck button for days on end and that thing would still work fine. In a 100 unit building there would be 300 sometimes unmarked wires in a 3 sf box filled with cockroaches. Fun, fun, fun


I still fix those old crap systems and replace those transformers all the time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> So, when it shoots out sparks, answer the door...


I think this is the greatest post of ct this year.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> So, when it shoots out sparks, answer the door...


Ya probably got the California coded one for "hearing impaired":whistling


----------



## ameriserv (Apr 8, 2013)

That's crazy! Glad I haven't had to do too many of those.


----------



## GoldStarINC (Sep 25, 2013)

TimelessQuality said:


> So, when it shoots out sparks, answer the door...


Seems reasonable...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> So, when it shoots out sparks, answer the door...


Crap my eyes are watering:laughing:


----------

